# Aerial fitter at Newbury?



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Hello, I hope this is the right place for this question. I'm looking to get a Status 530/5 fitted and the Newbury show looks to be a good opportunity to get it done. I've tried a couple from the list on Warner's website (which incidentally shows as 2007) but no luck. Does anyone out there know if there are any companies that will do this that are likely to be at the show? 
I'm having a gaslow system fitted by CMR so it would be good to get them sorted at the same time.
Thanks
Chris


----------



## Chrisv (Jun 10, 2007)

Sorry, should have mentioned that I have tried Leisurepower and Leisuretech.
Thanks
Chris


----------

